# up grade to better alternator



## 1morris (Oct 28, 2014)

Hey fellas I have a 2003 1000+ hours Bolens riding mower with an original 20 hp I/C vtwin intek *MODEL* 407777 *TYPE* 0268 E1 *CODE* 030306yg, over the summer I would cut my grass normally after sun set or when it gets cooler and a few times i would get caught cutting when it's dusk outside so to solve that problem i put some brighter headlights (55watts) on my riding mower now the issue i have the factory alternator is not putting out enough voltage or amps to keep the lights bright just barely 12 volts so my question to the pro's what type of alternator do i need to get and if i need a voltage regulator what kind do i need so i can wire it in and are there alternators out there that charge at idle and not just at full throttle


----------



## dougand3 (Sep 16, 2003)

This parts list shows a 10/16 amp alternator. If you have the 5/9 amp alternator currently - it could make a difference. (guessing here - I've never done it). Maybe someone who has will chime in.
http://www.ereplacementparts.com/br...engine-parts-c-16758_17347_241121_241196.html


----------

